# German Shepherd Please help us !!!!



## cdrp1 (Mar 16, 2011)

Hi i have just joined this forum and am all very new to this
My husband and i are looking to bring a german shepherd into our family to complete our little family
However due to seeing so many lovely german shepherds out there with no homes we would rather give a loving home to a gsd that needs a loving home rather than go spend a good £500.00 on a puppy thats bound to find a caring home.My husband is 32 and is very experienced with gsd's while im 25 and have only ever had one bitch and this is what sadly courses our problem! we have a 5 month old baby!! My partner and i have been looking to rehome a gsd for the past 4 years and now we have a baby and settled we would love to complete our little family with a lovely gsd, however trying to get hold of one is becoming a nightmare! No rescue centre will allow us to take on any dog due to having a child under the age of 6! We completely understand that the dog would have to be slowly introduced to our baby boy if coming from a rescue shelter as u have no knowledge of the life it has had previously , the reason for a rescue home not allowing a dog go into a family with any children under the age of 6 some with the age limit of 10 is due to the fact that the dog may push the baby/child over and you could possibly sue them! Well ofcourse its going to push the baby over any dog would its doesnt sound to brilliant but it happens its not on purpose and how can u sue for something like that ?? Its really getting stupid ! How is anyone ment to grow up with a dog when where ever you go to try to re home a dog will not allow it if they have children under a certain age, there are many dogs being put to sleep and in and out of a kennel life or in a rescue home waiting years to be rehomed all because of these stupid rules. We have a lovely home with a lovely closed of garden we have huge fields and lakes on our front door step, should it really be this hard to try to give a loving home to an animal that needs it?
If anyone has any ideas other than us placing our own ad's locally please we would love to hear from you


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

I recently rescued Bella from a private home where she was bound for the pound if I didnt take her, there are many gsds out there that dont make it to the rescues, not really sure where to suggest looking but just to say they are out there.


----------



## Jasper's Bloke (Oct 30, 2009)

I completely understand your predicament and we went through pretty much the same thing. We were adamant that we were going to re-home rather than get a puppy but we got no help whatsoever from local (and not so local) rescues. We didn't even get to the point of our children being a problem, they were 4 and 9 at the time but it was more to do with finding a suitable dog that was not already spoken for. It was really frustrating to know that we had a more than suitable and loving home waiting and that the various rescues we were visiting 2 or 3 times a week over a six month period did nothing to help us find a dog.

I do realise the need for them to place suitable dogs in suitable homes, but you would think they would be more pro-active in trying to re-home dogs. Not one of them would take a note of our details so they could contact us if something suitable arrived, not one of them would do a home check in advance of finding a dog. 

In the end we ended up re-homing a six month old dog privately and we couldn't be happier.


----------



## HWAR (Jul 19, 2010)

Where abouts in the Country are you?

Lots of smaller independant rescues don't have blanket rules regarding children under 5 etc and will base each prospective adoption on its own merits. Some rescues will use foster homes for their dogs and often they have been 'tested' (for want of a better word) with children so rescues would be more willing to adopt the dog into a home with children. 

Don't give up on rescue


----------



## logansmum (Feb 23, 2011)

cdrp1 i will send you a message. I am involved with a gsd rescue located in the South and will give you the details. Its where i had my beautiful boy from!
I did a 10 hour round trip to fetch my boy, so your location isnt an issue for this rescue.


----------



## FriendsOfTheAnimalsRCT (Jan 28, 2010)

Don't give up on rescues! We modify our re-homing rules for each dog and will re home where there are young children if the dog is good with young children 

We have no gsds at the mo but please do have a look
Home - www.friendsoftheanimalsrct.org.uk

Here is a gsd from another rescues that is good with young children
Blitz - 10 year old female German Shepherd Dog dog for adoption

Here is a good gsd rescue
GSD Lifeline

Good luck


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

*When i got my last gsd i put an advert in the local papers and ended up with this guy,who i might add only cost me £20 and he was 13 months old,and the best dog i ever had.So please don;t give up or loose heart.







*


----------



## Val001 (Aug 25, 2010)

Where abouts are you as the rescue where we got ours from may be able to help as they take dogs from pounds etc so may be OK with your situation.


----------



## logansmum (Feb 23, 2011)

Home - German Shepherd Dog Rescue Sussex & Northampton - Ron

Biggsd - German Shepherd Rescue - gsd rescue -John


----------



## hutch6 (May 9, 2008)

I work alongside two GSD rescue organisation.

PM me where you are etc and I'll sort you out with a few selections as there are hundreds in need of a loving home.

Well done for giving up your time to come on and ask. Such a wonderful offer you are proposing.

Look forward to hearing from you.

Congrats on the wee one too


----------

